# Need Help bidding/estimating a church lot



## unimog-guy (Sep 3, 2014)

I have been plowing driveways for the past 5 years and one of my customers has asked me to bid his church for him. I will be using a 5/4 ton 4x4 diesel truck with a 7'6" blade. They asked for it to only be done on Wednesday and Sunday should there be snow on the ground. There is a 2" trigger. The picture below is the property with the area included. How long would you estimate it to take using my equipment?

Now for the sidewalks...I have 2 26" snow blowers. The total for the sidewalks is 227ft. What would you charge to salt and remove snow and shovel 10 steps?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Must be a Jehovah Witness


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

The average for the industry is 1 acre per hour for a truck and 8 foot blade. I would price it as though it takes an hour and a half. The sidewalks I would price as they take 20 minutes to a half hour.

Be careful on only plowing it for church days, as what happens when people drive through it on off days and then snow hits Tuesday night or Wednesday morning and it has to be clean for church? You'll have a hard time scraping the hard pack up.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

unimog-guy;1894517 said:


> I have been plowing driveways for the past 5 years and one of my customers has asked me to bid his church for him. I will be using a 5/4 ton 4x4 diesel truck with a 7'6" blade. They asked for it to only be done on Wednesday and Sunday should there be snow on the ground. There is a 2" trigger. The picture below is the property with the area included. How long would you estimate it to take using my equipment?
> 
> Now for the sidewalks...I have 2 26" snow blowers. The total for the sidewalks is 227ft. What would you charge to salt and remove snow and shovel 10 steps?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


a 7'6 will be a bit small but doable, it will add some time. I would not plow only those two days. maybe do the 2 inch trigger on wednesday and sunday and a 4 -6 inch trigger the other days because if you let snow pile up and sit, it will make for quite a hard time plowing. i say it would take between 30-45 mins

cant help too much with the sidewalks, we never use snowblowers


----------



## unimog-guy (Sep 3, 2014)

grandview;1894525 said:


> Must be a Jehovah Witness


Hahahaha but it isn't they're on the other end of town.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

unimog-guy;1894534 said:


> Hahahaha but it isn't they're on the other end of town.


just asking, because i do one and they are only open those 2 days.


----------



## unimog-guy (Sep 3, 2014)

Grandview, 

That is the way most churches are....Open on Wednesday for bible study and Sunday for regular services.

So what do you think on this lot?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

go seasonal on it. tell them its better to get the bill with the same amount instead of getting hit with a big one then nothing ,easy for budgeting the collection plate.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

2 hours. $550. Tell him it doesn't just snow 2 days a week and you need to plow with it everytime. Tell him the Lord doesn't take off 5 days a week so why should you. If he brings you customers give him a discount


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

They don't do weddings there? They could be Friday or Saturday night.


----------



## unimog-guy (Sep 3, 2014)

grandview;1894544 said:


> go seasonal on it. tell them its better to get the bill with the same amount instead of getting hit with a big one then nothing ,easy for budgeting the collection plate.


So what's the seasonal price? We get on average (from 1981-2010) 13.7 days of snowfall every year and average 25.4" of snow. However in 95-96 we got 74" which would be covered in the "Blizzard Clause" of the contract.


----------



## unimog-guy (Sep 3, 2014)

gc3;1894545 said:


> 2 hours. $550. Tell him it doesn't just snow 2 days a week and you need to plow with it everytime. Tell him the Lord doesn't take off 5 days a week so why should you. If he brings you customers give him a discount


Is this to plow and remove snow from the sidewalks and salt? Or just plow? And just to be sure that is a per push price or seasonal?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

7500.00 for the season with works out to 1500.00 a month. Nice and easy on the budget.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

unimog-guy;1894556 said:


> Is this to plow and remove snow from the sidewalks and salt? Or just plow? And just to be sure that is a per push price or seasonal?


That's for plowing, sidewalks, & salting each time. Of course other variables could change that but based on the easiest best conditions/scenario that could possibly happen that's what I'd do.


----------

